# Just curious



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I just read a post about a 10 point whitetail...nice pic by the way....My question is...are most of you going to count whitetail points like they do in whitetail country or continue to count them in the traditonal Muley way?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd do it like they do back east! 10 pt.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

When in Rome... we're in Utah, it doesn't matter the species, I count one side.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

> I just read a post about a 10 point whitetail...nice pic by the way....My question is...are most of you going to count whitetail points like they do in whitetail country or continue to count them in the traditonal Muley way?


i figured i better write it the way whitetail people would, cuz it wouldnt sound so cool if i said 5 point whitetail.. get it?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> > I just read a post about a 10 point whitetail...nice pic by the way....My question is...are most of you going to count whitetail points like they do in whitetail country or continue to count them in the traditonal Muley way?
> 
> 
> i figured i better write it the way whitetail people would, cuz it wouldnt sound so cool if i said 5 point whitetail.. get it?


+1


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

In Nebraska, we count both sides. But if the sides are not the same, we will call them 4X5 or whatever.

You guys refer to elk as a 5X5 or 6X6, why would you 1/2 the muleys?


----------

